# RMC ADVICE pls



## Skatanic (29 Feb 2012)

I'm 18 years old currently live in Toronto and I just recently decided that I want to join the military and get my wings. 
I finished high school with a 65% (I didn't try) average (M, U course and a few C courses), and now enrolled in Seneca for Police Foundations (2 year program). I know in order to become a pilot in the CF you need to have a university degree or go for ROTP at RMC. 

Now what I am very confused on what I should do. Should I continue my studies at Seneca ? And after apply to RMC? Or Apply to RMC and show them that I am very confident on getting a degree? I know its hard to get into RMC and I don't have the marks. Is there another way to get into RMC ? Sorry for all the questions. 

If anyone can help me out id appreciate it a lot !

Thanks !!


Other info; I'm involved in community services, play rec sports also tutoring.


----------



## brihard (29 Feb 2012)

Skatanic said:
			
		

> I'm 18 years old currently live in Toronto and I just recently decided that I want to join the military and get my wings.
> I finished high school with a 65% (I didn't try) average (M, U course and a few C courses), and now enrolled in Seneca for Police Foundations (2 year program). I know in order to become a pilot in the CF you need to have a university degree or go for ROTP at RMC.
> 
> Now what I am very confused on what I should do. Should I continue my studies at Seneca ? And after apply to RMC? Or Apply to RMC and show them that I am very confident on getting a degree? I know its hard to get into RMC and I don't have the marks. Is there another way to get into RMC ? Sorry for all the questions.
> ...



Finsh police foundations. It won't likely get you a job, but it gives you a chance to pull your head out of your ass academically and salvage some better grades. The military will have no interest in subsidizing a university education if you don't demonstrate that you'll likely do well. And I don't mean scrape a pass.

The same arrangement at RMC - ROTP - can be done at other universities as well; you need not attend RMC to have your university education susidized and to enter the CF as an officer.

Pilot is extremely competitive, however, and with your grades you're fighting an uphill battle. Start now; get your grades up, and volunteer to show community involvement and to gain leadership experience.


----------



## Skatanic (29 Feb 2012)

Thanks


----------

